# Looking for a .22



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to purchase either a used Remington 512 or a lever action .22 for the grandson. If you have one to sell please PM me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have an old Savage 29 pump 22 that Id be willing to part with.

Its actually a really cool gun. But it is really old and missing a buttplate.

I never shot it so I don't know how well it works, but it moves freely. Some bluing has rubbed away, but I think its a pretty cool old rifle.

I bought it from an estate sale. If memory serves me right, there may not even be a serial number on it as it is so old (I may be wrong though).

Here is what it looks like: https://www.gunsamerica.com/918002164/SAVAGE-29B.htm

Id be willing to sell it for $100 since it is going to a grandson.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well Bax that is extremely tempting. Do you know if it can shoot shorts? It's not a deal killer if it doesn't.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Shoots Short, Long, and Long Rifle


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax...pm sent


----------

